# heard of Shin Lin?



## mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

Have you heard of Dr. Shin Lin
http://www.sdtaichi.com/qigong_shinlin.html
 looks like he's top-notch Qigong guy
 i just found that out.. what's amazing is:
 HE'S MY BIO PROFESSOR!!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

That's great! Do you get to talk martial arts with him?


----------



## mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> That's great! Do you get to talk martial arts with him?


 no.. i graduated a year ago
 You could have never guessed he has anything to do with martial arts. he's a nice man though. i wish i knew back then


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2005)

mantis said:
			
		

> Have you heard of Dr. Shin Lin
> http://www.sdtaichi.com/qigong_shinlin.html
> looks like he's top-notch Qigong guy
> i just found that out.. what's amazing is:
> HE'S MY BIO PROFESSOR!!!


small world.


----------

